# HUGE oil leak... Please I NEED HELP



## adrago (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys i bought a 1996 Gti VR6 yesturday n its got a huge oil leak from what looks like the top of the oil filter housing im new to VW's so im not quite sure of what the sensors are yet but to me i saw oil coming out of 2 fittings which look like maybe the oil pressure switch... can anyone help me out on how to install new ones and if it will even work?? Oh btw the oil light on the dash isnt on tho :S
Thanks everyone for the help 
Adrian


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

*Re: HUGE oil leak... Please I NEED HELP (adrago)*

on top... standing in front of the car looking at the engine the one to the left is the oil pressure switch the one on the right is the 0.3 bar switch... as far as installing you disconnect the wire to them and just unthread them... i dont remember yours exactly... some senders sealed with tappered thread others with copper washers... that will be obvious enough when you see the new ones. DO NOT OVER tighten either just seat them good.


----------



## adrago (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: HUGE oil leak... Please I NEED HELP (rommeldawg)*

hey man thanks for the help .. the goof who installed them (not me, i just bought the car) .. hand tightened them .. i just threw some teflon tape on them and they sealed up nice.. I just hope the oil doesnt eat away at the tape for a while...








Thanks again


----------

